# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  diffuse thinner need help.

## James29

Hi i'm 17 now nd  i started to loose my hair about one nd half years ago during my summer holiday at first i noticed it when i was styling my hair (i was a bit stressed at that time due to my exams) but then whenevr i rub my hands thru ma hair about 1or 2 comes out so i started to become more stressed ,about 8 months after, i started to see my scalp under harsh light ,so i became even more stressed . So i saw a doctor(homeopathy) she told i hav lost some of my hair nd gave me medicines i used it nd my hairloss stopped nd about a month ago i started loosing ma hair again so went to her again but this time i had ringworm so i started to take meds again . But now i can see some hair regrowth, tiny hairs not much , theres is no family history of balding from either side. But i still can see my scalp under light. Is this permenant? Can this be MPB?

----------


## matiasgabriel

I would like to share an experience of my own. Last year i went to turkey for hairtransplant to the clinic of Songül Alci in Medical Park Hospital.
Mrs. Alci and her team were so friendly that it was an incredible experience for me. The result was extremely satisfying. 
They offered me a package with hotel accomodation, pickup service etc. 
If you are planning hairtransplant. I highly recommend
For those interested : www.songulalci.com

----------

